# DDA and a reg forces member



## mysteriousmind (15 Jul 2012)

Quick question here, 

I have looked around the forum without any answer to my question as almost all question toward DDA are oriented toward applicant to the CF and not toward Reg force member. Lately, I have one of my long life best Friend who has been in the force for 5 years (as we did basic) and he started to doubt that he might have DDA symptom, and he is 35 years old...and never was diagnosed with it. 

We are wondering if it can put an end to his career if he pushes his investigation with the professional on the base...does any people had some knowledge about something like it??

thanks


----------



## Occam (15 Jul 2012)

DDA is what, exactly?


----------



## mysteriousmind (15 Jul 2012)

Disorder Defficit Attention


----------



## Occam (15 Jul 2012)

You'd probably have much better luck looking through the forum for the English term "ADD", or Attention Deficit Disorder.


----------



## mysteriousmind (15 Jul 2012)

thanks for the input


----------



## estoguy (15 Jul 2012)

I don't think it would be an issue, if my experience has been an indication. I'm still in the application process and was very honest about it with the person doing the medical.  I do have ADHD, but over the years I've learned to get a grip on it without medications at all.  The only thing in my medical which they flagged was my sleep apnea.  Nothing said about my ADHD.  I think where the issue might lie is if your friend needs medications and the severity of it.  If he's already been in the Forces for awhile, I can't see why they'd kick him out.  Not like he lied about it or anything.  And ADHD/ADD is totally manageable.  I've lived my whole life with it, and have made through school and work with no accomodations or medical interventions.

I'll qualify the above by saying its my opinion... the CFs may differ.  Do a search on ADHD or ADD on the forum... I found a few threads which might be of interest.


----------



## CombatDoc (16 Jul 2012)

Your career progression may be impacted if you have a diagnosis of ADHD/ADD.  From the sounds of this string, though, it sounds like the member "thinks" that he might have ADD.  I would encourage your friend to seek assistance to determine what, if any, changes should be implemented.


----------



## Jarnhamar (16 Jul 2012)

estoguy said:
			
		

> I don't think it would be an issue, if my experience has been an indication. I'm still in the application process and was very honest about it with the person doing the medical.  I do have ADHD, but over the years I've learned to get a grip on it without medications at all.  The only thing in my medical which they flagged was my sleep apnea.  Nothing said about my ADHD.  I think where the issue might lie is if your friend needs medications and the severity of it.  If he's already been in the Forces for awhile, I can't see why they'd kick him out.  Not like he lied about it or anything.  And ADHD/ADD is totally manageable.  I've lived my whole life with it, and have made through school and work with no accomodations or medical interventions.
> 
> I'll qualify the above by saying its my opinion... the CFs may differ.  Do a search on ADHD or ADD on the forum... I found a few threads which might be of interest.


Pilot with ADHD ;D


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (16 Jul 2012)

The "Case Manager Monkhouse" simple ADHD test................

Me: "Ever watched a movie?"
Resident: "Yes"
Me: "Then you don't have ADHD. I expect that you'll put in to start getting off this crap if you plan to stay here."


----------



## Maxadia (16 Jul 2012)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> The "Case Manager Monkhouse" simple ADHD test................
> 
> Me: "Ever watched a movie?"
> Resident: "Yes"
> Me: "Then you don't have ADHD. I expect that you'll put in to start getting off this crap if you plan to stay here."



Bruce, I'd suggest you ask them if they have watched a certain movie, and THEN tell you about it. See if they have any clue what happened in the movie. 
(and don't pick something like _Inception._  ;D)


----------

